# I NEED your help!!



## Freeborder1703 (Oct 4, 2012)

First of all i'm NOT BEGGING you for likes at my facebook page. BUT what i need is some constructive criticism!! I'm sorry that i don't have my photos in high resolution on flicker or anything like that. Consider that i do not have the most expensive camera and lenses and i only started about 1,5 years ago.

There are my photos:

Ice_T Media | Facebook

I hope at least a few of you will take there time to look at some of my work.

THANKS !!!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 4, 2012)

I had a quick look through them, and unlike most Facebook photos there is nothing truly "Bad" among them and there are some that are quite good.  I'd recommend that you post a a few of your favorites (please, not more than 4 at a time) here and allow people to critique them.  Many people on this site will not go to external links, and bouncing back and forth between two sites to provide critique is quite difficult.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Oct 21, 2012)

I really like your photos. In fact some are extremely good. Bravo!


----------

